# ACHTUN!NG | Two NEW additions to the Hartmann Wheel line-up



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Achtuning is excited to announce the arrival of two NEW additions to the Hartmann Wheel line-up! 

*HRS7-163-MA:M* (matte-anthracite/machined) 










The Hartmann HRS7-163-MA:M is currently available in the following specs:

* 19×8.5 +25, $310 ea.
* 19×8.5 +38, $310 ea.

*HRS6-091-MA:M* (matte-anthracite/machined) 










The Hartmann HRS6-091-MA:M is currently available in the following specs:

* 19×8.5 +25, $310 ea.
* 19×8.5 +38, $310 ea.
* 20×9 +29, $370 ea.
* 20×9 +40, $370 ea.

As with all high quality Hartmann Wheels, factory Audi center caps and factory wheel bolts are compatible. These are IN STOCK, ready to ship! Place an online order by visiting our online store or call 425-895-0000.


----------

